
Did stackoverflow just include the LGBT flag in the new logo? - yiedyie
http://stackoverflow.com/#hlogo
======
Gigablah
For some background:

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-
ove...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-overflow-and-
metas-logos-be-changed-temporarily-to-the-loveoverflow)

------
brudgers
The rainbow flag is overloaded and has deeper semantics than gay pride. Hence,
"Marry whoever you love. Even if they're not a developer."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_flag](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_flag)

------
jayrox
yes and good for them.

